
Why are porn sites blocked in Singapore? - CaiGengYang
It&#x27;s really strange that some porn sites are banned in Singapore , even if the site features consenting adults.<p>One of my favourite sites --- www.hegre-art.com&#x2F; used to be viewable in Singapore, but now it is blocked by Starhub<p>I remember the material on it --- usually photographs and videos featuring gorgeous models , nothing objectionable in my view, since they are all adults
======
CaiGengYang
Here's one that is not blocked ---
[http://www.vancouvertranquilityspa.com/video.html](http://www.vancouvertranquilityspa.com/video.html)

------
jgrahamc
Not hard to answer that question: pornography is illegal in Singapore.

~~~
CaiGengYang
Sometimes its illegal , sometimes its not --- There were certain periods in
the past I remember when almost everything could be viewed. In recent years,
there seems to be much more censoring of pornographic sites. Hegreart for
example was viewable before , but not now ...

